# R33 GT-R V-spec from Finland



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi people! Here is my first GT-R.. I had r33 gts-t in summer, but this is the real badass... :runaway: 


















































Mods on the car:
- Cusco adjustable suspension
- ****ing ugly window tints.. ( look at the rear window..i have not done that job!! )
- Nismo steering wheel
- 320 km/h nismo speedo
- carbon bonnet
- Hks air cleaners with aluminium pipework

PS, mods incoming.. i keep you updated guys


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

good starting project bud.. looking good..


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

A good start for a project! 

Seems to have a stock exhaust......don't see many of them around now!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi. Yes it is stock... Dont have money for aftermarket exhaust because i have to pay approx 5000£ tax for the car soon, because i register it...I love Finland ..!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think in a way its good that its pretty much stock. At least you can upgrade it to suit your needs, and with your choice of parts. Plus probably hasn't been abused!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Very nice car. Welcome and thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

congrats on the car, and welcome to a very expensive 'hobbie'.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I think that is the first GTR I have ever seen with a standard exhuast - I even had to check it was a GTR 'cos I wasn't sure!

Simon


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

haha


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Now here is some new styling taillights  

I must put ECE-approved taillights, and you can see.. yes they are.
Now it is legal to drive here in Finland. The original taillights are SAE-approved... but that is not enough here... So enjoy!

http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=looolve5.jpg


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG!!! The taillights, lol :chuckle: Finland... aah, what a shitty country we live in. "the land of thousand lakes & morons behind our laws".

Hyvältä näyttää (looking good), keep up the good work. 


I take you won't keep those lights for long!?! I've seen some e-marked "lexus style" tails. They're a bit better looking than those.









Check this out: Nissan Skyline R33 LED Lexus Lights :: Essex Racing: car accessories, tuning, parts, styling


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

thx for that essexracing light offer... but i will put the original lights after inspection..maybe?  No-one can drive car like that with those lights more than 10 minutes.. lol


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

pekkapout said:


> thx for that essexracing light offer... but i will put the original lights after inspection..maybe?  No-one can drive car like that with those lights more than 10 minutes.. lol


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: i thought this was a joke!!!! haha, whats the law going to be like when i take my skyline over to sweden?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

steven_c said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: i thought this was a joke!!!! haha, whats the law going to be like when i take my skyline over to sweden?


Pretty much so steven_c... but the law in Sweden are bit more reasonable. Still you have to convert your headlights for LHD road use etc... 
All lights, including license plate lights covers have to me e-Marked (that's in Finland).
To find correct answers, I recommend joining: http://www.skyline.se/forum/ (they do speak english a bit).


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

right no probs will check it out thanks


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

steven_c said:


> :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: i thought this was a joke!!!! haha, whats the law going to be like when i take my skyline over to sweden?


Steve,

Like I said in a previous post on your for sale thread, when you bring your car over here to register it make sure that you register it under the 'flyttgods' (removable goods) rule. 
That way you do not need to change the back lights for the stupid 'E' approved type, with regards to the fronts, you can 'borrow' a set already converted for the registration from a guy over on Skyline.se and then convert your's at a later date.

When I took my car in for the registration, the guy at bliprovning looked a bit cheesed off when I pulled up as he thought that his afternoon was going to be used up on my car. His mood changed straight away however when he saw that I had the approval letter for flyttgods as it made things so much easier  

Shaun.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

what headlights can you use to convert to lhd spec. Am moving to Denmark very soon and need to start planning.... cheers


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> what headlights can you use to convert to lhd spec. Am moving to Denmark very soon and need to start planning.... cheers


We are used Projectors:

http://shacal.sleazycoding.com/image.axd?picture=2009/1/Img_4269.jpg
http://shacal.sleazycoding.com/image.axd?picture=2009/1/Img_4289.jpg


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

do you have a link to a shop for these? thanks


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> do you have a link to a shop for these? thanks


Find Hella HID Xenon Projectors (Audi A6) Pair for Retrofit on eBay Global Buying, with worldwide deals on items in all your top categories

And littlebit work to open lights.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers Taiq, also found this us link

Rampage Halogen Headlight Conversion Kit - Pair by Rampage

you specify the car and model...then these pop up !


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet ride and in the best colour too BN6 Deep Marine Blue:bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> sweet ride and in the best colour too BN6 Deep Marine Blue:bowdown1::thumbsup:


Thanks dude!

Car will soon get new color. I will post pics when car is painted


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Few pics of last summer.. i didnt remember to post these earlier ;D well better now than ever.. :squintdan


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Arent you the guy who wanted the r334 front conversion? i see youve decided to change the colour then? sweet ride:thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> Arent you the guy who wanted the r334 front conversion? i see youve decided to change the colour then? sweet ride:thumbsup:


Hi yes its me!

Iam not going to that conversion... just tought about it seriously =) Only decided to get new paint soon.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

what colour you going for?


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> what colour you going for?


You will see it soon


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Midnight Fin (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks great mate !:thumbsup: Maybe the greatest gtr what Finland now has, I'm not so exited about those Bee*R conversions etc.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Midnight Fin said:


> Looks great mate !:thumbsup: Maybe the greatest gtr what Finland now has, I'm not so exited about those Bee*R conversions etc.


Thank u! Iam not sure is that greatest gt-r here on Finland, but it is enough great for me.  I will post few garage pics soon... everyone can see what is jumble..


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok here you go, few garage pics.. someone build bigger garage for me ok? :chuckle:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Car went yesterday to get some new color. 2-3weeks and it is painted :smokin:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi again people, its time for new color... suprizz!! No, it is not bayside blue. I will get my car on next weekend so i will post better pictures then. Engine bay is too light blue, so it will get more paint.

Huh, what a job with my car.. it is almoust my life.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Here was earlier some talking about RHD --> LHD light conversions. This is how i did it:















































MMM, carbon :clap:























I hope this will help someone to do this same modification. :thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Our local Pori nissan meeting in last summer


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Great conversion, where did you buy the projector lights?


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Bolle said:


> Great conversion, where did you buy the projector lights?


From somewhere in Japan, they were e-approved.. i dont remember anymore name of that place :bawling:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Bolle said:


> Great conversion, where did you buy the projector lights?


You can easily buy projectors from ebay.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, I will search the internet then 
If you find a dealer, dont be shy and send me a PM 

Btw, where are the new pictures, show us


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Bolle said:


> Thanks guys, I will search the internet then
> If you find a dealer, dont be shy and send me a PM
> 
> Btw, where are the new pictures, show us


Bolle, here you go.

This paintwork quality isnt enough good, it will be repainted soon.. you cant get good quality at cheap price... why i cant never learn it :flame:

You cannot see any bad in that picture, but if you look closer.. :bawling:














Love my lambo blue engine bay :clap:














Freshly painted valve covers.. colour is Daevoo yellow gold. I made few holes for centre cover, maybe can help for coil overheating? Well, its not bad thing either.














Waiting for set of CP pistons












My balanced crank. There was over 10 grams in both ends. Now approx 0.5 grams.. is it enough? Cannot balance it with flywheel.. what a shame. I think nismo coppermix flywheel is balanced.. hope so..


----------



## jonnyboyz (Dec 9, 2005)

*..*

keep up the great work, keep the pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Engine bay before, i cant see any difference


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Midnight Fin said:


> Looks great mate !:thumbsup: Maybe the greatest gtr what Finland now has, I'm not so exited about those Bee*R conversions etc.


Have you ever seen Helanto's Midnight purple r33 GTR (If i remember right it is Middlehurst UK spec) Very nice car! ~750hp!

Pekkapout, btw looks good! Nice blue! Better than Bayside Blue!


----------



## Midnight Fin (Jan 6, 2009)

Taiquri said:


> Have you ever seen Helanto's Midnight purple r33 GTR (If i remember right it is Middlehurst UK spec) Very nice car! ~750hp!
> 
> Pekkapout, btw looks good! Nice blue! Better than Bayside Blue!


Hi!

Yes, I've heard about it but never seen. I'm in fact going to paint my own gts-t from original silver to midnight purple ( I or II ) before summer.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Midnight Fin said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, I've heard about it but never seen. I'm in fact going to paint my own gts-t from original silver to midnight purple ( I or II ) before summer.


Nice! Midnight purple 2 paint cost 600eur per litre.. It is very expensive imho. But it is so sexy!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi there!

I just arrived from Sweden.. had to get new car for daily driving. Now we have here GT-R and GTI-R. Tack so mycket Mattias. :clap:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi!!

Well, some update what is going on now.. I took car to other painter, and he cant paint it with that lambo blue, because it isnt "water" paint.
We had to look for new color... And all i want that much is BLUE!!! 

So here is the new color on little label. What do you think? This paint isnt any cars stock paint.. It is just 70% pearlescent and 30% blue. I think it looks little bit candy. But you can still fix this paint if you got scratches etc.
I have still one week to change my mind.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Few pics of last summer, just got them from my friend.


Driving to Lahti city check the skyline meeting of Finland, that was very nice day. I was driving with four skylines.. two r32 gt-r, my r33 gt-r and one r33 gts-t. 

























Random old picture.  lovely stock exhaust.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

One more:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Juhiss!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok now the paintwork is finally ready!! Heres few pics of it.. It took six layers of color... yes.. SIX(6)!! I will take more pics during project.


----------



## vase (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice colour buddy!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

thnx mate


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

This one is going to turn out really nice! best of luck with the project!


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

nice color choice! blue looks better on 33s than anything else


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks very much!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Some engine rebuilding pics:

Cp pistons on stock rods. Rods with arp 2000 bolts










ACL bearing sets for crank and ronrod










Balanced and polished crank 










CP pistons on the block, piston rings were all in good clearance.. Didnt have to grind anything.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Head is now on the block too with tomei 1.2mm headgasket and ARP headbolts. God that was nice 168nm.  










And my sxy polished plenum...


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Everyting is starting to be on its place.. in engine bay. Huh, had to use alot of brake cleaner.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Engine is now almoust ready to drop in.. :clap:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Time for update guys, these arrived yesterday! :clap:

Carbon trunk, hood and some engine covers. More carbon update incoming.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice one :thumbsup: loving the carbon


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

pekkapout said:


> Time for update guys, these arrived yesterday! :clap:
> 
> Carbon trunk, hood and some engine covers. More carbon update incoming.



Where did you buy those parts?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutely stunning :smokin:

great work mate :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

that carbon is stunning


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! These are from Seibons manufacturer. There is never too much carbon, there is too much weight!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Some update. I cant upload pictures right now, there is little problem with my connection.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

You need "WHITE WHEELS" my friend you know you want to:chuckle:
Looking good mate:thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> You need "WHITE WHEELS" my friend you know you want to:chuckle:
> Looking good mate:thumbsup:


NOOOOOOOO i love my ce28n in bronze


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

pekkapout said:


> NOOOOOOOO i love my ce28n in bronze


ive seen ce28ns powder coated white and i must say they look stunning could you not photo shop your car with white wheels on and let peeps decide: loving the colour btw:thumbsup:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> ive seen ce28ns powder coated white and i must say they look stunning could you not photo shop your car with white wheels on and let peeps decide: loving the colour btw:thumbsup:


Haha! Those wheels are still like new. When they get more scratches, then i have to think again. :chuckle:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

This car is coming very familiar for me. I was wondering why coolant is going somewhere from coolant tank. There is hole in block, in turbo's side!!! It just leaks slowly all coolants to the ground... Oh my f god what car this is!! Head is maybe too broken now, All spark plugs are black, but in 5-6 cylinders they are pure white!! leaking coolant to those cylinders too??

I cant understand what happened, we just took few rides. Everytime when i turn engine off, i can hear water boiling!!


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Well some update now.. I didnt have too much feelings to write here.
Now i have brand new N1 block on my garage, waiting for stock size cp pistons. This sucks so much, when you just finish engine and drive it few kilometers, then you have to break it up. Just start all again... :/

I still dont know, how that stock rb26 cracked? Maybe in machining, maybe when i tightened arp headbolts in 168nm..if there was oil under headbolt. maybe and maybe and maybe.. argh!!!


----------



## jorgeez (Sep 12, 2008)

This is a really great project car. The R33 is among my favorites among the GTRs. Too bad, just what exactly happened to your RB26?

__________________
Performance Chips & Modules


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

jorgeez said:


> This is a really great project car. The R33 is among my favorites among the GTRs. Too bad, just what exactly happened to your RB26?


Well my block cracked between headbolts and water channels. (there was maybe 7 cracks ). Then it leaked some water into oil and all crank/rod bearings are now gone... one year old garrett gt2860r's too.. 

Reason for that kind of cracking must be 160nm torque on arp headbolts. Well.. we did all by ARP guide.

Now i have brand new n1 block and iam going to single turbo setup.. at this time i will torque headbolts with 110-120nm... Should not crack anymore.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone! Now the single turbo setup is ready.. I hope i will get car soon at driveable condition.. almoust done. 

Some pictures:


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi i took some new set for this autumn. Car is now waxed and ready to drive in garage. 
Pics were taken by my new Canon 500D with 18-55 kit.


----------

